# Noisy Chick Advice?



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

At the weekend, my boyfriend & I picked up our two little {roughly a week old} chicks, a Blue Silkie & a Gold Laced Polish. The Silkie's behaviour is pretty much fine but since he took his Polish chick home he's had real trouble with getting the chick to quieten ~ he just chirps constantly. The Silkie doesn't make much fuss, just the Polish. After adjusting his bedding, the temperature of his environment & giving him plenty of attention, he still just won't be quiet. What else can we do? He makes noise pretty much *all* the time & I keep getting the impression that he's not happy. Other than the first night after getting them home, we've been keeping them separate. Altho he was fairly talkative before anyway, which isn't surprising from a chick, could the noise improve if they were kept together? It seems to be getting worse. We can't think of anything that could cause him to make such a racket. 

Any advice would be really appreciated, cheers.
Note: I'm saying 'he' but the chicks haven't been sex'd just yet.

*Ashly Rose*


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

why arnt they together? they should have company of theri own kind.

its either the unnatural seperation or he`s too cold


----------



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

We've been discussing putting them back together, altho he alone was fairly noisy before whereas the Silkie would be content & not make much noise when they were kept together. He quietens when he's held snugly by either of us so it could be something to do with either warmth or comfort. It just struck me as strange that one never complained unless hungry or cold & the other complains non-stop.


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

Chicks normally huddle up or lay together when they are content or cold. You also notice adult birds do the same. Its not natural for them to be on their own at a young age as already stated.

Lloyd


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi 
I would definately put them back together. If their not fighting or plucking feathers and drawing blood then they'll be fine. Firstly how old are they and what type of heating have they got? 

I find that they cheap more if their cold, what type of heating have they got?
If their under a lamp and standing directly underneath, then they may be getting cold so lower the lamp a little or turn up the heating.

If their too hot then they will lay with their heads facing away from the heat and lying as far away or spaced around the edges as much as possible.

I really would put them back together though, if their not fighting, and you will know as they'll stand up tall and really go for it, then i honestly wouldnt worry.

As ive mentioned before, i think Silkies are the 'Bimbo's' of the chicken world and i tend to find them much calmer and laid back than any other breeds i hatched and raised, as such much quieter too!

Feel free to contact me if your still worried but it all sounds normal so far :2thumb:


----------



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

They're going back together tonight, it's just each chick has a different owner! I'm picking up the noisy little one tonight to put back with mine.

They're about a week old. The one with me has a heatmatt in a heated room & the noisy little one now has a heatmatt & a lamp so hopefully the temperature isn't the problem. They haven't huddled or showed signs of being too hot just yet. Thank you, perhaps we've just got a noisier breed in the Polish? The Silkie is such a happy little chap at the moment. Hopefully the Polish will calm down as he's put with the other this evening, I'd like to be able to get some sleep hahaha.

*Ashly Rose*


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi Ashley

Are you feeding them chick crumbs? Also they need a very shallow water dish as they can easily drown. They are sooo gorgeous at that age! 
Hope all goes well, Paula


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

You might need to check your temps as usually they are nosiy if they are lonely, cold, hungry or thirsty. 
also where in the housing do you have the heatmat?


----------



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah they have water, a large dish of chick crumbs, a warm teddy in there & bedding. The heatmatt is placed underneath the bedding towards the back half of the enclosure so that they can come off it if they become too hot. After reading a little about the Polish chicks tho, it seems they're fairly noisy anyway?

They are gorgeous, thank you :} 

*Ashly Rose*


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

thats a weird way of heating chicks?

you might find they`re happier with a lamp - always reared mine with a red fireglow bulb only, and raised or lowered it to adjust the heat.


----------



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

You say "they" but it's only one chick thats been complaining, as I mentioned in my original post, only _one_ chick is noisy.

I don't think it has anything to do with the temperature despite everyones helpful suggestions. The room they're held in gets quite warm & they were too hot the other day hence why there isn't always a lamp on them, however I do currently have one should the temperatures drop. 

The two chicks are back together. The Polish chick is _still_ chirping almost constantly & the Silkie is content/fairly quiet as always. Perhaps s/he's just a talkative chick? Just wondered if there was anything that could help sooth the little thing rather than have him chirping constantly but perhaps there's nothing I can really do other than provide what I have done already. 

Cheers for all the concern & suggestions.

*Ashly Rose*


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Maybe there is nothing wrong? I've got one dog that's quite barky an another that isn't! Both the same breed etc

Same as humans some are talkative and some aren't? When I used to keep chickens my self, there were Afew that made a lot of noise and others that stayed relatively quiet


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

Ok, so you mentioned you use a heat matt, but not a lamp... are you forgetting that chicks go under their mothers for warmth, so their heat comes from above them?

Just a thought :2thumb:


----------



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

They're enclosure is closed, it retains the heat. They're warm enough at the moment. Cheers for the thought, I have a lamp but they were too hot before, visibly trying to avoid the heat. 

*Ashly Rose*


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

IamAshlyRose said:


> They're enclosure is closed, it retains the heat. They're warm enough at the moment. Cheers for the thought, I have a lamp but they were too hot before, visibly trying to avoid the heat.
> 
> *Ashly Rose*


Maybe a larger enclosure is needed so they can get out of it or go under is as they want?


----------



## Keelan (Dec 6, 2009)

You say the temperature is fine, so what is the temperature you're keeping them at? A heat mat isn't going to be great. I've experimented with various heat sources and found heat bulbs and ceramics to yield better results; in terms of behaviour, growth, eating, drinking and having far livelier and healthy chicks. A good quality thermometer is a highly valued piece of equipment when brooding. In your case a simple dimmer thermostat for the bulb would work in keeping your temperatures correct. Also keeping lone chicks/chickens is not recommended as it can have noticeable effects on their health.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

They are only a week old - should they be sold as young as that?


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

If you havent a thermostat, only a lamp then, if it gets to hot for them raise the lamp away from the cage.

Stephen P - You can buy chicks at a day old, its the 'norm' - 

As long as the pen is prepared, warm, appropriate food and water then their fine. Its when you see them in small cold boxes at auctions that its time for concern :gasp:

I wouldnt use a heat mat either. They need to be able to get away from the heat source, over head heating is much better.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

paulajo said:


> Stephen P - You can buy chicks at a day old, its the 'norm' -


Oh, fair enough then, but didn't realise you could buy them to keep as "pets" as young as that.


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Lots of people use incubators rather than broody hens. I love seeing them with a broody but sometimes you get a much better hatching in an incubator. Once theyve dried and fluffed up after hatching, about 24 hours, theyre fine to be sold on. Personally i couldnt but i have hatched eggs for people i know and repeatedly made sure that before they collect them the heats on and bedding is warmed up. They do NOT like the cold!

It upsets me every time i see chicks in an auction, with open lids and kids repeatedly opening other boxes to see the chicks inside. I worry whether they'll even make it home. People like buying day olds as their cute and by day 2 or 3 their wing feathers start coming through, for the next few weeks, scruffiness is the 'in thing!' :lol2:

Chicks are quite independent really regarding eating and drinking but i'm afraid i'm one of those over zelous mums! Once they come out of the incubater i drop a little drop of water on the end of the beak and use my fingers to scratch in the chick crumbs, to simulate mum scratching in their food. Its funny as they all come running and start pecking, so they all know where the food and water is :2thumb:


----------

